
Where Yahoo Leaves Google in the Dust - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/23/business/23digi.html?hpw
======
gaius
People are happy to pay for information that's of value to them. How does
Google Finance make money, by showing ads to people who are preoccupied with
their own business?

~~~
kierank
Well the people looking at Google Finance are generally well-off.

It's the same reason why advertising on Bloomberg TV or CNBC is expensive.

------
sobriquet
This article reads like a bunch of notes. Not much interesting stuff and zero
flow. oof

